# pro-mix



## homegrown998 (Mar 31, 2008)

when you start seeds in pro mix what do you add to it because its a soiless mix do you still wait two weeks before giving nutes? or can i add a water soluble 20-20-20 the leaves are drooping im not sure if its too mutch water or no food in soil


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 1, 2008)

That fertilizer sounds like crap. Imo pro mix is the best peat. I add bone meal, blood meal, worm castings and bat guano to my soil. Mj likes the soil to be dried out between waterings. I wait till the pot is as light as a feather, then water. Peat can take a little while to dry out between waterings. In veg, if not getting enough food the first thing I notice is yellowing leaves, not droopy ones. Ditch the crappy nutes.


----------



## jraddude (Apr 2, 2008)

Crappy nutes?? You dont even know what he uses, just the NPK ratio, which doesnt tell you much.  Sorry I cant be of more help homegrown, but you didnt tell us much about your grow situation.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

If the leaves are drooping, sounds like overwatering to me. I also recommend anything fox farms for nutes. Typically 20-20-20 is Miracle Grow and it's not the best choice out there. Many people have problems with it. I would definitely get some fox farms. Just my thoughts. We need more info to help you out further. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## homegrown998 (Apr 3, 2008)

its planted in a small plastic starter tray, with pro-mix mediun. two 26 watt 6500k cfls hung about two inches and a fan. its now about 4 days old the leaf tips are pointing strait down to the soil, but it still looks healthy colorwise its just hard to tell when to water cause the top layor of soil dries out so fast and the compartments in these trays are two small too stick you finger in it. should i just stop watering alltogether untill it pcks its leaves up? oh ya for the ferts i cant get ff or bat guano or even worm castings at any retail place around here. so can you rec. something else organic hXXp://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=68909-1321-112710&lpage=none... this any good for vedge or would i just use it as suppliment?


----------



## Fretless (Apr 3, 2008)

I had the same problem with a small starter pot.  Super dry on top but roots at the bottom were staying wet and the seedlings all turned into little paragliders.  The roots will continue to grow in this state I found.  
   If I were you I'd just pop it into a 3-4" planter with some gravel at the bottom.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 3, 2008)

jraddude said:
			
		

> Crappy nutes?? You dont even know what he uses, just the NPK ratio, which doesnt tell you much.  Sorry I cant be of more help homegrown, but you didnt tell us much about your grow situation.



NPK ratios tell me alot! Maybe u don't know the difference but I do.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2008)

Promix has starter nutes. No nutes for at least 20 to 30 days.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Listen to those that have reppp....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 3, 2008)

if the leaf *tips* are pointing down @ a 90* angle and the plants look great, then the plants are in their "zone". 

its not a problem , its a good thing!


----------



## Cole (Apr 3, 2008)

When leaves are drooping its ussaly overwatering in my oppinion. How often do you water?


----------



## homegrown998 (Apr 3, 2008)

pro mix will shrink when it starts to get too dry so from now on ill try to use that as a guide. wait 20 -30 days i didnt think pro mix had any nutes at all, i bought it in a clear bag so im not sure what kind of pro mix it is organic or not. if it is organic can you re-use pro mix?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 3, 2008)

Mix some organics in your peat, your plants, roots will thank you.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 3, 2008)

I never reuse my medium. OOPS, I lied. All my used peat goes outside into my greenhouse. But indoors, I don't reuse soil, your plants will **** most of the organics out of your soil.


----------



## homegrown998 (Apr 4, 2008)

ive ben trying to find a good alternitve to foxfarm


----------



## homegrown998 (Apr 4, 2008)

seems like alot of peaple are useing it and even comparing it to foxfarm i guess it automatically keeps your ph right and you can use it with plain tap without adjusting it or at least thats what these peaple are saying 
           hXXp://www.happygirl.ca/promix.htm            
 and you dont have to feed for the first 20-30 days


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

jraddude said:
			
		

> Crappy nutes?? You dont even know what he uses, just the NPK ratio, which doesnt tell you much.  Sorry I cant be of more help homegrown, but you didnt tell us much about your grow situation.


I think what crazyhorse was implying, is "20-20-20" is obviosly a full spectrum, chemical nutrient, not designed/formulated for mj growing..


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 4, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 4, 2008)

I add a little lime, not much, u don't need too.  When I water, I check my run-off, and almost always in between 6-7 ph. And My tap water is around 7.7. So pro-mix and extra lime are doing the trick.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

You should order some neuts online, go with fox farms. Good beginner neut.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

I would say that it is for more advanced growers that know how to control it.. And some people don't have access to stores with good stuff... I don't have that problem, Houston, Texas has everything...


----------



## homegrown998 (Apr 5, 2008)

the leaf tips are so curled that the tips where touching, wish i had some pics. the second set of leaves look normal they grew out alittle  the 20-20-20 i was talking about was peters water soluble with micronutrients i read on here it was alright


----------

